# $1000- Phoenix Gold Cyclone Pair plus goodies (9" midbass and components)



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

not mine

Pair Of Phoenix Gold rotary subwoofers with 9" Midbasses and components | eBay


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I do believe I have just sprouted a hard-on. Now, to just win the damn lottery..


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just say no to buying more equipment that I will not use, must have will powaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

My wife would MURDER me if I blew $1100, regardless of how awesome the stuff was. Lol

Buy it so I can live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

On my short list of things I've always wanted to try. Sucks he's in Canada though.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Definitely one of the things on my short list to try too. Wish I had the room, time, and money.


----------



## stereophile_mc2120 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a thread with some interesting info on the PG Cyclone:
PG Cyclone[non cone subdriver] - diyAudio


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

stereophile_mc2120 said:


> Here's a thread with some interesting info on the PG Cyclone:
> PG Cyclone[non cone subdriver] - diyAudio


Excellent information. Filled up some the unknown holes from the past.

I owned one and had the intention installing it in my CRX, at the time. But the spec need of 3 cu ft and 300 watt @ 8 ohm (600watts @ 4 ohm) was my battle that consumed too much space in such a small car. Now I can do it my BMW. Well, one day.... GLWS


----------

